# First box you purchased



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Just thinking here with all the talk about first cigars and what got everybody started on cigars, what was the first box of cigars everybody purchased? For me it was a box of Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Flor Fina's that I got a good deal on with the humidor I bought with them. Fuente is still one of my favorite brands. Although I am willing to try all cigars, you just never know. I can find a $2 stick that is very enjoyable and some expensive smokes that don't really do it for me.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

AF Curly Head Deluxe, 1993 I believe.

-Matt-


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I can't believe I'm going to admit this...

one box of Montecristo #2 and Cohiba Siglio IV's at the same time.

You know.... I don't think I ever even stood on the top of the darn slope, my first step was clean off the edge! :hn


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Padron 2000's


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Box of 5 White Owl Invictos count?

Probably Puros Indios .. I used to suck them back like a bandit.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

1st box was back in 96 and it was AVO something and I left them in the box....who needs a humidor anyway, so I thought....Sooo Green...Now I know better...I think :hn


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Partagas Perfectos. I think it was 1997, in Mexico.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Bauza Robustos from MikesCigars


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It was a box of Don Thomas I bought when I was 20 from Thompsons Cigar.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

PSD4s in Germany


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

First full box all to myself was Gispert Coronas from JR Cigars store in NYC. Got me through most of the cold weather and for about 2 bucks a stick I didn't care if I threw it away when I got tired of freezing my *ss off.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

First box was El Rey Del Mundo Robustos, of course.  Bought them at the Holts store in Philly.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

1st box was last year for my Wedding Reception. Af Brevas for a staggering $125 (ouch). My first box of Stogies since I really got into this Hobbie was the Gran Habanos #5 Corrojo Pyrimides.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I can't believe I'm going to admit this...
> 
> one box of Montecristo #2 and Cohiba Siglio IV's at the same time.
> 
> You know.... I don't think I ever even stood on the top of the darn slope, my first step was clean off the edge! :hn


Thank you for making me a small part of your first box purchases!!

Mine was far from grand....a box of Sancho Panza Double Maduros for $36.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

Arturo Fuente Special Selection


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

ERDM Robusto Larga. I've never been without them in my humi since.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*A box of Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure no.2*
*I think so... Yah that's right, Oh well...  *

*And the rest is History...*


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

hehe, I think I'll refrain from answering this one.


----------



## il duce (Apr 1, 2005)

about 6 months ago i bought my first box from jr cigars. 
it was a box of la gloria cubana serie r 6 maduro's


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

First for me was:

Cusano Corojo Toro

Great smokes...Hey I have to get some more of these...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Actually there's a lot of good first box purchases here. Some of these mentioned I'd still pick up for my humi, and others (Franksmith and Pinoyman), are very nice indeed.

My first box purchase was the AF 8-5-8's as well. I didn't know much and the cigar store had a cute girl who recommended them. I smoked probably less than ten of them before they became all dried out and nasty because I didn't know how to take care of them.  I haven't had an 8-5-8 since, although I think I liked them before I let them go bad.


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

My first box was Robusto Estrela.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

A box of Punch Champions, which is still a box I buy when the other gets empty


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

V.S.O.P.

I don't even know who made them. It was at the end of the boom, and I got a box of those and Wall Streets at the same time.

I KNOW I didn't smoke 50 cigars back then...I wonder what the hell happened to all of those.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Long time ago in 81, first year to Canada Fishing and stopped at the local Walgreens for a box of Vega Garcia, tubed of course. These are cigars right u 
Did this every year until early 90,s when my brother gave me some HDM Governor's and change the way I felt about cigars. Starting buying boxes from JR's and the rest is history and one Pissed Off Wife


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Montesino Diplamatico Maduro - I still have the box. I use it for loose change and poker chips.....


----------



## thill (Apr 17, 2005)

Excalibur III, maduro. great smoke.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm pretty sure my first boxes were at the same time:
SP Extra Fuerte Cordoba
Mayorga HO Robusto Trios

both inexpensive, and I've since replaced both.


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

A box of Pardon Fumas for a whopping 36.50. Not a bad everyday smoke either!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Partagas Cifuentes Octurbre. 

The LAST box I purchased was Padron Fumas. Just because...


Scott"runningoutofroom"M


----------



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

Was back in 2002 and was a box of Arango Sportsman, I still have one I keep in the humi just to remind myself that even a cheap skate like me can improve in taste.


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I can't believe I'm going to admit this...
> 
> one box of Montecristo #2 and Cohiba Siglio IV's at the same time.
> 
> You know.... I don't think I ever even stood on the top of the darn slope, my first step was clean off the edge! :hn


I hear ya, man. My first full box purchase by myself was Monte #4s.

I will say this...the view sure is nice when you're falling head first off the cliff!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

hungsolo said:


> I will say this...the view sure is nice when you're falling head first off the cliff!


Yeah.... right up until the wife sees what you have been spending and you meet the bottom of the slope with a very loud *CRASH!*

:hn


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

That sound ain't the bottom of anything except a frying pan.


S.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

I hate to admit it but my first purchases were from Thompsons 
It's been awhile back but I think I got some Flor de Florez, Orosi, and Free Cubas......... u Oh well, live and learn!!!!

My first real box of cigars was from Uncle Mikey.........Exodus Gold Torps!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

I'll let you know when I finally buy my first full box. First five pack were puros indios. (a whole month and a half ago)


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Punch Gran puro Sierra. My second box was not half as spicy but it was more complex.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Punch London Clubs from Jr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Scott M said:


> That sound ain't the bottom of anything except a frying pan.
> 
> S.


 :r

Now how would you know that???? :hn


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I can't believe I'm going to admit this...
> 
> one box of Montecristo #2 and Cohiba Siglio IV's at the same time.
> 
> You know.... I don't think I ever even stood on the top of the darn slope, my first step was clean off the edge! :hn


 :r You were shot down straight out of the womb!


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

H. Upmann Super Coronas .... after that the slide was inevitable :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DonVon said:


> :r You were shot down straight out of the womb!


Ha....

You know... there is that part of life at the top where you choose your trail and start threading your way down it, trying to avoid the dangers that lie along the way....

I missed all that crap......

AAAAWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHH..... :z


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

First box purchase was actually Luna Azul churchills. Came in coffins of 3 cigars each. Got them dirt cheap as a discontinued "boom" smoke.

They are actually pretty darn good smokes, and are great for the golf course.


----------



## Illini Smoker (Apr 19, 2005)

First box I purchased was Montecristo Serie V (mini belicoso) and a box of LGC Wavell Maduros (Miami) at the same time. My wallet hasn't been the same since.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Mine (I think) was a bundle of some sort of Altadis 2nd......they called em H. Upmann 2nds, but they had CTS wrappers on em. Not bad for the money, but could be inconsistent (guess that's why they called em 2nds).
Can't exactly remember what the 1st box was. Could've been a Canaria d' Oro or a Canonero; boom closeouts.
Funny thing about the boom closeouts was that most of them weren't very good cigars, but once in a while you got a real gem. Unfortunately, you had to step in a few turds to get there. Really didn't make it worthwhile I guess.


----------



## joesetx (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow first box I ever purchased hey.... that's going back aways (Last Month)
But I guess it was a box of Padron 5000 Maduros!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

mayorga gordito torpedos.
relative newbie, bought many singles and dog rockets.

Still trying to find what I like.

Had a nice gurkha expedition tonight.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

My first box was a box of brazila GOL! and aspira robusto.
Scott


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*First ISOM*
Montecristo No.2

*First box split*
2000(?) Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure #2

*First box*
2000 Cohiba Siglo III


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

First NCs: Padron Executive maduros
First Cs: PSD4s


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

First box = Montecristo No. 2 (10) - still haven't smoked one! 

Second = Montecristo No. 4 (25) - smoked a few :w


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

NC's, probably Partagas Maduros...habanos, was BBFs...


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

first 1/2 box CAO brazilia samba first full box indian tabac...cool topic


----------



## General (May 13, 2006)

I had been smoking cigars for a couple years before I bought an entire box.

I bought a box of Monte #4's with the U.S. Customs tape all over it brought over from Havana. It was brought in legally by an acquaintence who was a Cuban National. He told me he could get through with up to 4 boxes per trip. This was back in 1999.

A few years later, I actually went to Cuba on a humanitarian mission after one of the hurricanes. I had to pay $200 to the U.S. Gov't to get a visa to go. Before I left, I bought that same box of Monte #4's for US$72.50. I had a letter from the Dept. of Treasury stating I could bring back $100 worth of Cuban goods. Wanted either Monte #2's or Romeo's, but they were over $100 for a box. Turns out, they would have let us in with any box (25 only) per person.

Needless to say, I paid a little more for that first box of Monte #2's.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Took me 15 years of smoking before I bought a full box:
Ashton VSG Enchantments


----------



## RONINDICE (Apr 5, 2006)

First box was the 5 Vegas classic torpedo. I love em'!!! FOr the money I have not had anything better!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

A box of Belmondo torpedos from Thompsons. 

u 

My tastes have changed a bit since then.


----------



## wshell (Apr 10, 2006)

First box was Montecristo III's from JR on my 18th


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Purchased at the same time:

Monte #2
Siglo VI

It went downhill from there!!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

First box I purchased was HdM Hoyo Coronas. No particular reason other then the fella @ the government store in Cuba said they were good. He was right.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

1st NC - Camacho Corojo Darks

1st C's - Boli PC's


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

My first box was a box of Indian Tabac Cameroon Legends from CBID.

My first box of habanos was a box of Monte D EL's.


----------



## mc185 (Nov 7, 2005)

First and only box purchase so far Hemingway Short Story. Next might be Natural Padron 1964 Principe.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

LOTS of box splits but for full boxes, Sancho Panza Double Maduros Quixotes and La Aroma de Cuba Corona Minors ordered on the same day. I still love them both. I have yet to get a whole box of Cubans yet. I want to try many more before I decide on a whole box. In time.....


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

My first box was a box of Punch Rothschild Maduro's.


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

Bolivar PC's


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

First box was a Montecristo Robusto special from JR; got the free jacket with the purchase.

First box of ISOMs was a cab of Partargas Shorts.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Sancho Panza Xtra Fuerte and not that long ago. Hadn't even tried one, just an impulse buy and proved very worthwhile, great cigar for the price. Had been a sampler whore for months before that.


----------



## Twin Towers (Feb 24, 2006)

mc185 said:


> First and only box purchase so far Hemingway Short Story. Next might be Natural Padron 1964 Principe.


Dam! You dont play around.
My first box was a Fuente Double Chateau Sun Grown, back in 1997. Ive only had the Belicoso Sun Grown since. This thread makes me want to try another Fuente Sungrown. They were great, and I cant believe I've never returned to them.


----------



## eventer289 (Mar 26, 2006)

5 Vegas Serie 'A' Alphas


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

My first box was a Carlos Torano 1959 Exodus gold. Plenty of Padron boxes. 

My best box is my new birthday box of Padron 1926 #2 nat yes I am very lucky. I had several already they are great.


----------



## ToothyNipper (May 1, 2006)

I still have the box. I keep my pipe paraphernalia in it. It was a box of Savoy Robustos. I remember, I was smoking about one every other day, and after a month they became petrified so I threw them out. Keep in mind, this was way before I knew anything about humidors and keeping cigars fresh, as well as before I knew I could bring a stale cigar back to life. Oh well, you live and learn.


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Perfecto Garcias the day I turned 18, lol


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Siglio II's


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

:tg I'm man enough to admit it... a box of Acid Kuba Kuba....:hn


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

Montecruz Robustos... really liked em about eight, ten years ago. My tastes have changed since then, but if I could find another box I might give em another shot.


----------



## jeffjt (Mar 22, 2006)

REO Robusto about two weeks ago.


----------



## drew_goring (Feb 5, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> :tg I'm man enough to admit it... a box of Acid Kuba Kuba....:hn


Ouch!
My first box was a box of Cohiba Siglo IVs. My first N/C box was a box of Diablos.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

CAO Maduro - Toro

I was semi new to cigars and smoked them on special occasions. To this day I still love 'em. Probably mostly for the sentimental value.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote - Great sticks for a budget.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> :tg I'm man enough to admit it... a box of Acid Kuba Kuba....:hn


Thanks, Mikey...

I don't feel so bad now (hehe). I grew up fast but my first box was Java 'The 58" when I fell in love with the sweetness and aroma of those smokes. Honestly, the Java is still a nice "after dinner" smoke. It's like having coffee and dessert.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Cifuentes rothchilds.[A.F.]


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Took me 15 years of smoking before I bought a full box:
> Ashton VSG Enchantments











Well they finally arrived. Now I just need a little patience and let these babies rest a little. The damn slope, Now I am waiting on two more boxes(ISOM's). The wife might kick me out of the house, but what the ****.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Creme de Jamaica Lonsdale from famous a year ago.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

I'd rather search-and-reply to a 2+ year old thread (well aged) than start a new one :tg

I just got my first box purchase - Padron 3000s :hn

The slope steepens.


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

petewho said:


> I just got my first box purchase - Padron 3000s :hn


Why the :hn? I think Padron's are an excellent choice, but that's just me....


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

petewho said:


> I'd rather search-and-reply to a 2+ year old thread (well aged) than start a new one :tg
> 
> I just got my first box purchase - Padron 3000s :hn
> 
> The slope steepens.


Great choice. It would be an excellent one if they are the maduros. I'll be buying another box of them soon.

And my first box was of Cusano 18 double connecticuts. Very good beginner smoke and I like to keep them on hand still for the occasional mid-day smoke.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

abgoosht said:


> Why the :hn? I think Padron's are an excellent choice, but that's just me....


The :hn is for buying an entire box... I was one of those people who swore I'd only buy a couple singles here-and-there at the local B&M, now here I am with the first addition to my cooler (aside from the beads and hygro).

I also think the Padrons were an excellent choice :ss Great stick for the price!


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Monte No. 4


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Sosa Natural Wavell....yum.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

VoteKinky06 said:


> Monte No. 4


:tpd:

Got them on the ISOM this summer.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Chateau Fuente natural. That was years ago and it's still a staple in my humidor today!


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

1st box - Montecristo #4
2nd box - Montecristo #4
3rd box - Bolivar Royal Corona


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

bigswol2 said:


> Chateau Fuente natural. That was years ago and it's still a staple in my humidor today!


I'm a big fan of these as well. My first "real" cigar!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

AF Cuban Corona:tu
Picked up a box for my wedding.
Bought another box to celebrate the birth of my second child (the first male).


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

I initially smoked almost exclusively bundled Piedras, until the cardboard boxed versions arrived. Yet, I am not sure whether cardboard boxes count within the context of this thread. 

Thus, my first 'proper' boxes, all of which came in one order:

JdN Antano 1970 Belicoso
Oliva O Maduro Robusto
Oliva G Natural Figurado


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

Mine was a box of Edge Sumatras. Up until that point I had been a sampler/5er/single kind of buyer.


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

5 Vegas Classic


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

My first box was Guantanamera Crystales. The first box I've bought - Partagas Serie D No. 4


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

My first box(es) just got ordered!

2x Partagas de Partagas No. 1
2x San Luis Rey Churchill

W00t!


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

First 3 boxes:

#1 MAYORGA - HIGH OCTANE TORO TRIOS
#2 CASA BLANCA RESERVE - NO. 4
#3 AVO - XO PRELUDIO

Ever since the AVO's, they've been my favorite...


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Bolivars from a little island  I was a kid on vacation with my parents in Canada. My old man bought 3-4 boxes to bring back, so I added one to his stack. Had no problems at the boarder :tu


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

First box ever were Punch Coronations.


----------



## lonsdale (Nov 25, 2008)

A box of Macanudo Portofinos. A cigar still capable of being enjoyed.


----------



## Fusion69 (Sep 1, 2008)

Scud said:


> Bolivars from a little island  I was a kid on vacation with my parents in Canada. My old man bought 3-4 boxes to bring back, so I added one to his stack. Had no problems at the boarder :tu


So you started smoking cigars when you were a kid???


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Cuesta Rey Centenario torpedos in about 2001 or so. Still have one of 'em.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Padron delicas maduro. mmmm good.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Can't beleive I never posted in the thread..

box of CAO Sambas


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

My first full box was AF 8-5-8 in 2000. Time flies. :tu


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I honeymooned in Cuba just over 6 yrs ago. I picked up a box of RASCC and RyJ Mille Fleurs. Back then, they were $50 each.


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

A. Fuente 8-5-8 in 1995 or 96. Although the smokes are long gone, I still use the box for cutters, matches, etc.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Jeff said:


> First box was El Rey Del Mundo Robustos, of course.  Bought them at the Holts store in Philly.


Mine as well. My first few boxes actually.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

A box of Por Larranaga torbustos.


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

SlimDiesel said:


> Just thinking here with all the talk about first cigars and what got everybody started on cigars, what was the first box of cigars everybody purchased? For me it was a box of Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Flor Fina's that I got a good deal on with the humidor I bought with them. Fuente is still one of my favorite brands. Although I am willing to try all cigars, you just never know. I can find a $2 stick that is very enjoyable and some expensive smokes that don't really do it for me.


Padron 3000 Maduro. Yummy.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

My first box purchase was a box of CAO Gold Churchills.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Made my first full box purchase just recently: Oliva V Maduro. Two boxes, actually, and split them both.


----------



## spivy (Oct 14, 2008)

First box I bought was BBF for a friend of mine, and I am working on getting a couple Anejos now.


----------



## Yoda! (Nov 15, 2008)

Franksmith said:


> I can't believe I'm going to admit this...
> 
> one box of Montecristo #2 and Cohiba Siglio IV's at the same time.
> 
> You know.... I don't think I ever even stood on the top of the darn slope, my first step was clean off the edge! :hn


Almost the same, Monte#2 and Cohiba Siglio VI's. Life was "Good" when I drove a truck...:cb


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

Rocky Patel Connecticut Toros, still have a couple of them!! :ss


----------



## Greenwit (Sep 15, 2005)

AF corona imperial maduro. About 14 years ago. I think it cost about $60 way back then.


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Been too many years ago.................can't remember.


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

HDM Excalibur #3, I believe. Way back in 1993 to celebrate my son's birth!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

A bundle of Consuegra's for less than $25.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I believe it was a felipe dominicana from the devil.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

My first ever was Joya De Nicaragua Consuls. It's been downhill since. Wish I would have kept all the boxes since then.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

2 boxes of Montecristos (NC, not sure which ones) for my son's arrival in this world. The few I had left over got me started on this slope.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Punch Roths Maduro 50 count. Bought from TNT 
Still one of my regular smokes.

Brian..:ss


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

I bought Ci's 2fer deal on their "Teflon Don" Don Elias churchills 3 years ago and I still have quite a few of them. Did the typical newbie mistake of going with quantity over quality, but that's all part of the learning progress.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

First full box of one cigar was CAO MX2.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Padron Delicas mmm still a favorite.


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

Cohiba Siglo I and Romeo Y Julieta #1's both bought on vacation in Cuba in '03. Can only imagine how great they'd taste had I aged them untill today...I really need to develop some impulse control.


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

My first box, 2 of them, was Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra Espresso. It was last year (2007) around late August. Not until last month I purchased a box of A.Fuente Anejo's (shark). I guess my taste in cigars has improved drastically.


----------



## eber (Jan 2, 2009)

my first box is on its way in the mail  the CI special this month, the La Aurora Superiores (Churchill) I have been smoking Cigars since I quit smoking cigarettes last August, I have just bought singles at the local B&M


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Fuente 2008 Holiday Collection. Figured at about 100 bucks it'd save me money in the long run


----------



## mcmoyer (Aug 22, 2008)

First box (last summer) was a box of Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Manchas. Still like'm a lot!

:ss


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

macjoe53 said:


> First full box of one cigar was CAO MX2.


Darn good possibility this MAY be my first box purchase. I've been too busy trying different cigars to dive into a whole box - but I really loved the MX2... looks like it's time to head to the devil site. :tu


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

CAO Vision :ss


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Flor del Caribe Sovereign in 1995. I still wish I could find more!:tu:ss


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

Padron 3000 Maduro from Kioki cigars--they're still resting and waiting for spring.


----------



## teotides (Oct 11, 2008)

Punch Punch tissue wrapped oscuro.
IMO they're awesome!:ss


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

SLR Serie 'A', from '01. Gotta love 70% off deals


----------



## CanadianMarksman (Aug 25, 2008)

SlimDiesel said:


> Just thinking here with all the talk about first cigars and what got everybody started on cigars, what was the first box of cigars everybody purchased? For me it was a box of Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Flor Fina's that I got a good deal on with the humidor I bought with them. Fuente is still one of my favorite brands. Although I am willing to try all cigars, you just never know. I can find a $2 stick that is very enjoyable and some expensive smokes that don't really do it for me.


...guess I went for the gusto. Got a slide top of 25 Cohiba Robustos & a presentation box of 10 Cohiba Maduro Magicos when I was in Holguin lsat month.


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

5 Vegas Gold robustos


----------



## blue_steele (Jul 23, 2008)

Oliva v double robusto


----------



## goalie204 (Nov 21, 2008)

haven't bought one


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Perdomo Lot 23.


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

Macanudo Prince Phillip Maduros in 1993


----------



## Bidiwalla (Oct 15, 2008)

Oliva Serie V Torpedo


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Padron Natrual Exlucivos


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

This fall I ordered Partagas Shorts, RyJ Short Churchills, and PSD4(10-box) and split them with some people.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I didn't have "a" first box, I had four of them! Because of the afrementioned 70% off deals, I ended up with 2 boxes of 2001 Saint Luis Rey Churchills and 2 boxes of 2000 Partagas Partagas de Partagas No. 1s about two months ago.


----------



## cubanoslibres (Sep 16, 2008)

Mine was the RP Historical Collection chest..
if that counts


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

My first box back in 1997 was Hemingway Classics and that's all I smoked for about 9 years.


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

Cu Partagas Mille Fleurs. Bought them twice and then switched to many other Cu brands... Partagas Serie $ No. 4 still among my top picks today.

Lx


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

cubanoslibres said:


> Mine was the RP Historical Collection chest..
> if that counts


Haha, mine too! It seemed like a good idea at the time. Actually the deal I got from joe was 120 for the box of 40, so a $3 break is really not bad even if there are some indian tabacs alongside the decades, OWRs, etc.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

My first box was a Punch Rothschilds Maduro. Soon after that a box of Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Madrids. Even though I have not purchased any of these in a while I still like them.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Padron Churchill Maduro.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

The first box I purchased was Padilla's 1932 when Pepin blended it...I knew that the blend would change soon as Ernesto took over it's production so I got in just in time and still have a few sticks remaining :boohoo:


----------



## Sisyphys (Apr 13, 2008)

Punch Rare Corojo double coronas


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

It was a box of CAO Gold Churchills.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

_Las Cabrillas Balboa_ back in 1993!


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

First box was Hemingway Short Stories. A good choice it was!

Mike :ss


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

First box I bought was of 25 Don Lino Africa Kifaro's with a free bundle of the Africa Duma's. I've since bought the Tembo's and have one box, from Africa, full of them. They're aging nicely. They're a good cigar that always burns crooked for the first 1/4 before correcting. Think I paid $100 for the first ones.

PG


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I have been smoking for a long time and I have never purchased a complete box of smokes. I bought a first bundle this year of the Puros Indios Extra Viejo and have a couple of boxes of something different in mind very soon.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

my first bundle was 30 gurkha grand reserves and first box was tabak especial dulce with a free box of tabak short shot negra's.


----------



## BDSmith (May 8, 2010)

Montecristo No. 4 for me.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Oliva Serie G maduro Churchills.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

AF Hemingway Signatures.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

One of the Gurkha Micro Batches. Before that it was always samplers.


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Devil's Weed coronas


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Tatuaje Havana Cazadores


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta Maduro


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

After winning a box each of Mac Vintage 2000 X and Avo 787 Robusto, the first box I bought was the Montecristo Afrique Lemosho. Usually though, I pick up 5pks or samplers from on-line or singles from the local B&M.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Brocatus


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

I think mine was a box or oliva v torpedo selects from 2009


----------



## KLMCCOY (Aug 4, 2008)

A tie for first:Oliva O robustos and CAO Brazilia Lambada


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I hate to admit it, but it was a box of ACID Blondies......... I got a crapload of freebies with it when I bought it.......... not too soon after about 1/2 way through the box, I got a box of JDN Celebrations. My tastes changed very quickly. I have about 10-20 ACIDs I am going to give to a BOTL friend of mine who's wife smokes them. Better to give than to recieve.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Hmmmmm... first box? Some piece of crap cigar long since relegated to a cigar weevil dung heap. So long ago I don't even remember the name... it was equally as bad as the cigar.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

A box of CC's passing them out ,trying to be a big shot ,After seeing my smokes partly used ,left to die in the ashtray.I 'm not so generous to people intill I know if they are a real cigar smoker.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

First box was La Cuna 85 churchills. Then a box of 5 Vegas Gold double nickels. Then a box of La Cuna 85 Salomons. It's funny, I don't smoke milds too often, but they are the only smokes I found that I like enough to buy a box of at a good price. Everything else has been bundles and samplers.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

CAO Americas


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

my real first box, was a Danneman Corona Brazilian Puro... and my last one was last week, a Partagas Mille Fleurs Cubans... layball:


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

God of Fire- 2006 Carlito Blend Piramides.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

La Aurora 1945 cameroon 1993


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I believe it was a box of Carlos Torano 1959 Exodus Silver 
First cc box was a 10 ct. box of 06 Monti 2's
I miss those Monti 2's.

On a side note I haven't bought a box of cigars since february. I think that is a record since I started in on this addiction in May of 2007.
I just don't see anything that does it for me......YET.

97 Celestial Finos perhaps. 
03 Parti shorts 50 cab perhaps
98 Parti PC's....anyone?
or whatever catches my attention


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Leon Jemenies Churchills, they were horrible.. Some people seem to like them and think they are flavorfull


----------



## JHolly (May 11, 2010)

The first box I purchased was in 1997, a box of Padron 2000 naturals. Prior to that, it had always been just singles.


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

My first was a box of Oliva Serie G Maduro Belicosos. Those cigars are terrific!


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

I had purchased singles and fivers for years but never a box. Then I had started smoking cc's and decided to pull the trigger on a box of RASS. Amazing smokes. Since then i've bought more boxes (cc and nc alike). 
But the first time I smoked an RASS and had a cigar really speak to me...I was hooked.


----------



## Cigargeant (Jan 21, 2010)

An empty Padron box that I broke down and glued to the inside of a cooler.:ss


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I spilt a box of TAT t110s with my roommate in july


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

I purchased 2 boxes for my first, Oliva V series Belicoso, and Saint Luis Reys. Fantasctic smokes.


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm still working on this one, but I'll let you know soon.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Arturo Fuente Maduro Petite Coronas, back in 2008. Bought them at my B&M before I had ever heard of CI, CBID, or any of the good deal sites out there. I basically wanted to buy a bunch of cigars for less than the singles price and they offer 20% off their boxes.


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Partagas Super Partagas & Romeo Y Jullieta Mille Fleurs


----------



## Buddy (Jan 29, 2010)

Wolf Brothers Rum Crookettes @ Fort Gordon, GA in 1963.

Alternated between them and unfiltered Camel cigarettes while on guard duty.

I have traded up since then and stopped smoking cigarrettes about 30 years ago.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Padron Maduro Ambassadors, just a month ago. Great, flavorful yet inexpensive sticks!


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

My first arrived today. A box of tasty RP Edge maduros. It was a toss up between the RP's and a box of CAO Mx2's. I was going to order both but I was afraid my wife would..... :kicknuts:


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

bbrodnax said:


> My first arrived today. A box of tasty RP Edge maduros. It was a toss up between the RP's and a box of CAO Mx2's. I was going to order both but I was afraid my wife would..... :kicknuts:


That's why I get all my deliveries at the office! :banana:


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

Dog Rockets said:


> That's why I get all my deliveries at the office! :banana:


I could do that, but the joint checking account would give me away.


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

Rocky Patel ITC

I wasn't that big of a fan at first but a few months of age and they became great cigars!


----------

